# Sound quality: NAD T 187 vs Anthem AVM 60



## Oscillate (Aug 29, 2009)

I will have about $3K to spend on a AV pre/pro. I do 50/50 music
and home theater. I am not concerned with the video capabilities
of the either pre/pro because the screen projector takes it's video
feed directly from the graphics card in my PC. I am looking for the
best sound quality ...both 2.1 music and 7.2+ channels home theater.

Anyone here who has experience listening to both? Does anyone know
what DAC chips the two units use? Thank you in advance for any and
all opinions.


NAD T 187
Anthem AV60


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

No experience with either, but if you plan to do room correction, you will be so much happier with Dirac Live over Audyssey.


----------

